# Vernon cow elk



## 6.5 creed (May 19, 2018)

Hey guys! So I decided to try and put in for anterless elk out on the west desert vernon unit. I've hunted out there and have been scouting but I have yet to see an elk. But I thought I'd give it a shot because it's a very long hunt and worst case I get to take my wife and boy camping a bunch out there. So my question is, are their elk out there? Haha thanks guys


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That is why the cow elk tags are easy to draw out there......

There are a few areas where the DOW do not want elk and that is one of them


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Critter is right. I think the management objective for that area is zero. There are probably 50 elk total on the unit. I'll shoot you a pm of where I've found elk sheds. That may be a good starting point. 

The hunt runs through September, right? Hiking, calling and glassing may turn something up during the rut. 

Good luck. It will be a tough hunt, but a great opportunity to get out. Maybe do some coyote calling if the elk are nowhere to be found.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Annnnnnnnnnnnnnnd.... it begins.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

op2:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a new unit this year. It runs from August-January 22. It might take that long to find one out there.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

About four years ago I saw a cow and spike about a half mile west of Ericksons Pass, almost directly east of Simpson Springs.
The next year I hunted Vernon for a week.
Hunted each main draw above Vernon to the top, choosing a new draw each day.
Was in thigh deep, crusted, skin tearing snow each day at the very top in the deep pines.
Made stand after stand calling/sitting/listening.
Was on my own and hunted as stealthy as possible.
Put 92 miles on my RZR.
Never saw an elk, much less a track.
Saw some nice bucks.
The End.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

shaner said:


> About four years ago I saw a cow and spike about a half mile west of Ericksons Pass, almost directly east of Simpson Springs.
> The next year I hunted Vernon for a week.
> Hunted each main draw above Vernon to the top, choosing a new draw each day.
> Was in thigh deep, crusted, skin tearing snow each day at the very top in the deep pines.
> ...


About 4 years ago scouting for deer I saw a cow elk in the hills near Faust. Had to do a double take and thought I was seeing things at first.


----------



## Chebato1950 (May 17, 2017)

there there but they are scattered to hell and gone


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's my thoughts on this cow hunt and others like it.
Maybe the DWR doesn't want the elk around but many of the locals do and even a few nonlocals.
They really like hunting the bulls and the only way to hunt more bulls is to have more cows around. I know of people that are buying the cow tags and just putting them in the paper shredder or fireplace. Just so they can save a cow.
This is one reason why people don't come forward to give out information. I believe it's about not giving up the bull hunting locations as much as it is killing a cow. The west desert/vernon elk honey holes are hard to come by.


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I know where some elk hang out on Vernon and there is a lot more than 50 elk out there. Each year I always hope (in vain) to get one of my kids on a bull before the guides get on them, so I don't talk about where they are in hopes of punching a tag someday. I suspect there are lots of guys like me that are not willing to share this kind of info.


----------



## ocurtis (Jul 1, 2018)

toasty said:


> I know where some elk hang out on Vernon and there is a lot more than 50 elk out there. Each year I always hope (in vain) to get one of my kids on a bull before the guides get on them, so I don't talk about where they are in hopes of punching a tag someday. I suspect there are lots of guys like me that are not willing to share this kind of info.


brand new hunt this year. I doubt there will be any info available, but I will be sniffing around as well to see what I can find


----------



## ocurtis (Jul 1, 2018)

6.5 creed said:


> Hey guys! So I decided to try and put in for anterless elk out on the west desert vernon unit. I've hunted out there and have been scouting but I have yet to see an elk. But I thought I'd give it a shot because it's a very long hunt and worst case I get to take my wife and boy camping a bunch out there. So my question is, are their elk out there? Haha thanks guys


I PM'd you back but I cant tell if it went through....


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I don’t blame them for keeping mouths shut and grinding tags up, I would do exactly the same.
Think about this, if you are a local and can kill a raghorn every year for fifty bucks versus drawing a mule deer tag once every decade and a half, what would you do?
That one is a no brainer...


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Not really a new hunt, just a different time of year.
An over the counter archery elk tag would allow you to stick a cow out there every year.


----------



## Iano3313 (10 mo ago)

Way back in the day. I was driving with my mom going North from Loftgren toward Vernon and eventually Tooele. Out of Loftgren, climbing the hill onto the flat. Me and my mom say a bull. Not a particularly large specimen but a male none the less. It was on the North side of the highway grazing before we caught in the headlights. However, this was in 2007 or there about. I’ve never seen one out there again.
A place of interest maybe what is known as Five mile pass. I believe that is what it is called. I have not been to West Desert area since I left Utah. Though, if can imagine leaving Tooele and heading South. Instead of going to Rush Valley or Vernon, one turns left at a fork in the highway headed east going toward Eagle Mountain and Cedar Fort. In the winter time they come down and cross the highway going South.


----------

